# عيد فطر سعيد



## احمد عثمان 59 (27 يوليو 2014)

اهني جميع الاخوه الزملاء و الساده المشرفين علي الملتقي بعيد الفطر المبارك اعاده الله غلي الامه الاسلاميه بالخير و البركات و نصرنا علي اعدائنا و غفر لموتانا و باذن الله يحقق الجميع طموحاته و احلامه


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (28 يوليو 2014)

لا حرام بقى ياعم عايزين نسبقك مرة فى الخير.كل عيد فطر وانت سعيد


----------



## dulcemohamed (28 يوليو 2014)

احمد عثمان 59 قال:


> اهني جميع الاخوه الزملاء و الساده المشرفين علي الملتقي بعيد الفطر المبارك اعاده الله غلي الامه الاسلاميه بالخير و البركات و نصرنا علي اعدائنا و غفر لموتانا و باذن الله يحقق الجميع طموحاته و احلامه


كل سنة وانت طيب يا بشمهندس عيد سعيد


----------



## dulcemohamed (28 يوليو 2014)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> لا حرام بقى ياعم عايزين نسبقك مرة فى الخير.كل عيد فطر وانت سعيد


عيد سعيد يا استاذنا


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (29 يوليو 2014)

الجميع هنا يهنئونك بالعيد يا حمادة ومن الاخر حاقدين عليك احنا طالع عينا عيديات وهدوم ماتشوف لنا عقد عندك ان شالله من غير مرتب هههههههههههه


----------



## dulcemohamed (29 يوليو 2014)

هههههههههههههه ربنا يديم عليك السعاده والاعياد يا استاذنا ، لا خليك عندك انا جايلك


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (3 أغسطس 2014)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> لا حرام بقى ياعم عايزين نسبقك مرة فى الخير.كل عيد فطر وانت سعيد


كل سنه و انت طيب و دائما سباق بالخير ياباشمهندس و احنا بنتعلم من سيادتك


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (3 أغسطس 2014)

dulcemohamed قال:


> كل سنة وانت طيب يا بشمهندس عيد سعيد


كل سنه و انت طيب ياباشا و يارب دائما في سعاده


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (4 أغسطس 2014)

احنا وانتم وكل الناس يا رب


----------

